# Weekend report



## Bbar8474 (Jun 23, 2016)

We fished started at ram Powell around 10pm last night. Nothing at all. We chunked hard and no bite. We drifted for a couple hours to rest and moved over to visco knoll 8505 and again poured the chunk on them hard with no bite. Sun came up and we trolled for a couple hours with only a baracuda caught. Water clarity at ram and 8505 were blue. Moved over to Marlin and it was blue green no bite at all trolling ballyhoo. Moved over to beercan where water was more blue green. Made for a long trip.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

how was the current? I was wondering about the current with the big moon and all... were you marking anything deep?


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

That is the opposite of what I was hoping to read. Thank you for the report and there has to be a reason it is called fishing, and not catching...


----------



## Bbar8474 (Jun 23, 2016)

The current wasn't bad. About a knot. We were marking some fish 1000ft deep.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

The water never cleaned up for us until we got south of the Ram Powell.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

We left friday at 3 pm and got to west neptune at 6. Lots of boats out. We fished it till dark and it was quiet on the tuna side. Did get to watch two marlin caught. They put on a good show. Went to horn mountain at dark and there were a lot of flyers and we found the blackfin pretty quick. Caught them throughout the night. Marked some bigger fish off the rig and chunked for a while during the night but only caught blackfin.

Started trolling at dawn and not 5 minutes later got a wahoo. That was it for the morning bite. Didnt see anyone else hooked up. Ran to ENSCO and trolled it but didnt mark anything on finder shallower than 400 ft. Had one yellow jump in front of boat but was gone by the time popper hit the water. 

Not much current at all at any of those places. I heard chatter on the radio that the current and bait was much better friday morning and fishing was better. 

We did troll the color change rip running through the rigs and had a billfish whack our shotgun lure but could not find the hook. Picked up one ok dolphin and it was pretty slow after that.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

The YFT"s were on Saturday night after sunset chunking at the Horn.
Caught 4 YFT's and the smallest was a touch under 50.
Caught 4 BFT's and they hit around 35Lbs..

I love to jig but they YFT were not having it and the BFT never really turned on like I've seen them do.

Did catch YFT on Popper but overall they wanted the real deal. We chunked and had a good frenzy behind the boat for a good while.

Good weekend and Great times!


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

A few of what we caught.

My son does at 12 years old what I did at 47.
First YFT's
Great Weekend


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

marksnet said:


> A few of what we caught.
> 
> My son does at 12 years old what I did at 47.
> Great Weekend


 Only because dad does it at 47 and is raising his son right. Making great memories and teaching them right is what it is all about. 

Great job.


----------

